# Interoperability of 02J (EBJ-TDI) tranny and B3 Passat Hydro Clutch Slave Cylinder



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi all,
I've FINALLY gotten around to reopening the TDI project. I'm just doing a tally of parts I need and don't need. I've got a Clutch master and slave cylinder from a B3 Passat. It's different from the slave cylinder that I've got on the 02J (EBJ code for TDI).
I pulled out the one that came with the tranny, and apart from a dust shield, they look pretty much identical in function (you press the pedal, it extends). I'm just being very cautious right now, so wanted to solicit some advice from others who may have used this combo (or a Corrado one, which is the same).
I don't want to have to buy the hole pipe/master setup from the dealer as it would be pricey, so help a fella out....
Thanks.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Interoperability of 02J (EBJ-TDI) tranny and B3 Passat Hydro Clutch Slave Cylinder (dubCanuck1)*

The 02J's use a different slave, its in a plastic housing and was probably cheaper to produce, but it function the exact same. if you try to buy one for the 02A now they will give you a later style 02J one. If you have a spare one, I'll buy it, I noticed mine is missing the rod that presses the release arm when I was assembling it.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Interoperability of 02J (all-starr-me)*

Here's the setup I bought. It uses the cast slave cylinder.








Another couple pics.....
The 02J slave








The 02A slave










_Modified by dubCanuck1 at 2:41 PM 12-31-2006_


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Interoperability of 02J (EBJ-TDI) tranny and B3 Passat Hydro Clutch Slave Cylinder (dubCanuck1)*

I have an 02J in my Mk2, I'm running exactly the same B3 Passat/Corrado stuff you have. Pics can be seen at the link in my sig.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Interoperability of 02J (Veedubgti)*

I used the Corrado 02a slave and master cylinder


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Interoperability of 02J (G60ING)*

used corrado master and Slave in my swap but my a3 tdi donor used an o2a tranny
used corrado stuff in a 1.8t swap last week and it bolted in the o2j fine!!!
u should be all set!


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Interoperability of 02J (kevinmacd)*

Awesome. thanks fellas. That's just the info I needed.
Happy New Year's!


----------

